# E! Online Apk



## SKumar26 (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone have the E! Online APK? Its not in my market. I am on a MIUI Rom.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

i have no idea why you would want it... but here you go!









E! Online .apk


----------



## SKumar26 (Jun 30, 2011)

Its for my girl... she said, "what do you expect me to go to the website like everyone else?"

Thanks.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

rofl. no problem!


----------

